# Yet Another Ammo Apology... Sorry to the guy behind the counter...



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

OK, this is getting ridiculous...

My prep group are all gun guys, and when someone scores ammo at our local farm implement store, we all get a mass text. This store is pretty sweet for ammo (when they have it) as they haven't raised prices significantly due to existing ammo contracts. So... When my buddy sends out the alert about ammo being in stock tonight, I make my way to the store (about 10 mins away). 

My buddy provided us the following info: He scored 1 box of 5.56 (150 bulk pack). It's the limit, so he's unable to buy more. When he is there, he specifically asks about the 500rd bulk packs, and the "old man coffee" sales clerk says the 150rd pack is the last 5.56 in the store. 

I arrive about 30 mins after my buddy, and I see a young guy at the gun counter being helped by the OMC clerk. The young guy has a 500rd bulk pack of Winchester 5.56 52gr on the counter (same as I purchased a couple weeks back). The OMC clerk is sitting next to a cardboard box that fits two of these 500rd packs, and there's still one pack in the box. I explain to the clerk I'm interested in ammo, and specifically 5.56. He says he's got some smaller boxes of 5.56 on hand, and I ask about the 500rd bulk pack, explaining I'm interested in that 500 rd pack (pointing to the one in the box). He replies, "Nope, I'm buying that" and takes the bulk pack out of the cardboard box, and tosses it under the counter across from me. Hmmm, ok...

Now, I've worked retail a good number of years, and I've never known this to be OK, especially not right in front of the customer... I also know the regular 'ammo' guy at this store, and from conversations with him, I know they've really clamped down on them "calling" their buddies when ammo comes in, or hiding ammo to purchase later. It's been an issue.

The OMC guy mentions he may have more in the back, but doesn't really think so.. He offers to go look anyway. While I'm waiting (a decent amount of time), I'm texting my group of guys about what just happened, and they're all like "call a MNGR!!!", and I don't like the idea of purposely seeking out a manager to rat the guy out. But, no sooner do I tell my buddies (via text) I'm not calling a manager, some official looking lady comes up behind the counter and asks if she can help me. I explain I'm just here to buy ammo. I causally mention that I was looking for ammo similar to the box on the floor under the nearby counter (clearly visible to both of us), and that the OMC guy is in the back looking to see if he can find some more....

....So then she asks me THE question... "Why didn't he just sell you THIS box...?" and I casually mention "because he told me he was planning to buy it, so it wasn't for sale..." The lady twists her lips around like the "Church Lady" from Saturday Night Live, and says "isn't that special" (she doesn't really say that, but it's what I believe she's thinking)... She excuses herself, casually slowly making her way into the back... and about 5 minutes later, OMC guy comes back. I ask him "hey, were you able to find any more 5.56 in the back?". You can tell he's pissed, and he retrieves the bulk pack from under the counter, and says "No, but you can have this", and proceeds over the register without saying much. He rings it up, says "$270...", puts the box into a bag, and after I pay, hands me the bag and says "here you go", then storms off... OK...

I later realized that he lied to my buddy, who specifically asked about the 500rd bulk packs. After hearing my story, I think my one buddy (a local sheriff) is going back into the store tonight to have a conversation with the manager.. He's quite unhappy about the fact the OMC dude lied to him about having the bulk packs (30 mins before me), quite obviously to keep one/both for himself or a friend.

Well, anyway, I got the ammo...  Prices have gone up some, and I wound up paying $.54/rd, which I'm very happy with (factory Winchester 62gr).

My sheriff buddy just reported about his conversation with the manager... Apparently the Church Lady WAS the manager, and she informed my buddy she already had watched camera footage of the "incident" and confirmed the events (that the OMC guy took the ammo and set it under the counter right in front of me). Obviously they take this stuff seriously.. It wasn't my intention to get the guy into trouble, but IMHO if he had just said that ammo pack was already spoken for, or had been sold already, I probably would have assumed to fulfil a customer raincheck or something. The fact he was taking it and then setting it aside RIGHT in front of me, was kinda dumb...

Am I a horrible person?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You are in the right. He was wrong and I’m surprised he wasn’t fired.
btw damn good price.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

You actually went way farther to NOT be That Guy than most of us.
I would have ripped him a new one right there, called the Manager, filed a complaint, and hoped that dumbass was fired.

Well done.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

All’s fair in Love and War. I think we are in the beginnings of a war.

if not, Love is never having to say you are sorry.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

This is a pretty common theme for stores that sell ammo whenever there is a drought. Places like Walmart the employees won't even take the ammo out of the warehouse and put it on the shelves. 

They just call their buddies when a shipment comes in and bring them out to them when they show up.

I know many stores have realized employees are doing this and have cracked down on the employees but it still happens. 

The best way to avoid this happening is to stock up heavily on ammo when it is cheap and plentiful (like it was about a year ago) and not wait until it becomes "unobtainium" to go looking for it.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> This is a pretty common theme for stores that sell ammo whenever there is a drought. Places like Walmart the employees won't even take the ammo out of the warehouse and put it on the shelves.
> 
> They just call their buddies when a shipment comes in and bring them out to them when they show up.
> 
> ...


I agree with this last point. I am not hurting. I thought I had enough to weather any drought... but I had no idea 2020 was going to happen... a perfect storm of defunding the police to scare people into buying up more guns and ammo, the looting and burning that took place, further sending people into a fervor over ammo, and then the general election shenanigans. Now consider we've got the most anti-gun government we've ever seen, with the potential to make bad things happen to our gun rights. Oh, and there's significant chatter about civil war, so ya, I thought I had enough, but apparently I did not... So when I find ammo cheap, I'm still buying.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

first week you tell us to took ammo away from a guy in a wheel chair and sort of laughed at it..ha ha ha faster person wins ... Now you are telling us you are butt hurt that somebody almost got ammo instead of you and then you are going to whine to some buddy who is a sheriff..trying to get the guy in trouble... do I have that right?

Are you a horrible person??? No you are not horrible, you are however a little crybaby that wants to brag about getting it over on a handicapped person while pissing and moaning that a sales clerk was himself trying to score some ammo!

You asked the question.. so just my humble answer...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> first week you tell us to took ammo away from a guy in a wheel chair and sort of laughed at it..ha ha ha faster person wins ... Now you are telling us you are butt hurt that somebody almost got ammo instead of you and then you are going to whine to some buddy who is a sheriff..trying to get the guy in trouble... do I have that right?
> 
> Are you a horrible person??? No you are not horrible, you are however a little crybaby that wants to brag about getting it over on a handicapped person while pissing and moaning that a sales clerk was himself trying to score some ammo!
> 
> You asked the question.. so just my humble answer...


sorry, I didn’t realize that was you (the OMC) at the counter last night.

ps. And no, you don’t have any of that “right”. Your reading comprehension skills need some work.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> sorry, I didn’t realize that was you (the OMC) at the counter last night.
> 
> ps. And no, you don’t have any of that “right”. Your reading comprehension skills need some work.


Was I mistaken about you beating a handicapped guy to some ammo... I could go back and quote what you said!!!!! 

anyway. you got ammo and whined to a cop buddy and got a guy in trouble. Seems like a win win win for you.

Let us know what ammo deal you get next - if it involves a crippled Nun and a holocaust survive you get extra points


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> Was I mistaken about you beating a handicapped guy to some ammo... I could go back and quote what you said!!!!!
> 
> anyway. you got ammo and whined to a cop buddy and got a guy in trouble. Seems like a win win win for you.
> 
> Let us know what ammo deal you get next - if it involves a crippled Nun and a holocaust survive you get extra points


Well aren't you a ray of sunshine, lol... And you have a lovely way of twisting words around to suit your narrative. Must be a lawyer, a politician, or main stream media news anchor? Just a guess.



Maine-Marine said:


> ...took ammo away from a guy in a wheel chair... .


That's an interesting interpretation of my selecting merchandise, and as the clerk was about to give it to me, then some lurker dude tries to insert himself into the deal to get half of my merchandise. Since the other guy never had the ammo, I didn't take it away from anyone. That's what HE was trying to do. 



Maine-Marine said:


> and then you are going to whine to some buddy who is a sheriff


How would you know if I actually whined? and when my buddies were telling me to get a manager, I told them I wasn't going to do that. I didn't ask for my buddy to come back to the store. It's not something I would have done, nor cared to do. Heck, I was IN the store and wasn't going to seek out a manager, much less drive from home. I'm not opposed to talking to managers, and I can be far more imposing than my "sheriff" buddy, so if I was looking to get the guy in trouble, or really cared, I'd have made a major stink while talking to the lady (who turned out to be the manager). In front of this lady, I didn't act like the clerk had done anything wrong, I indicated that he was being helpful by checking in the back for me. 



Maine-Marine said:


> ..trying to get the guy in trouble... do I have that right?


Nope you don't. Again, I didn't try to get the guy in trouble. I am a customer, and if this guy is hiding ammo right in front of customers, and lying to my buddy about the existence of the ammo (in order to keep it for himself), then I lost my give a f*q whether he gets in trouble. According to the full time staff I know, this store chain HAS had trouble with their staff running side business out the back door, giving preferential "heads up" to all their friends, then ammo making it into local gun shows at super inflated prices. 



Maine-Marine said:


> you are however a little crybaby that wants to brag about getting it over on a handicapped person while pissing and moaning that a sales clerk was himself trying to score some ammo!


Crybaby? Why the name calling? Oh, nevermind, I called you a "politician", so we're even. 

You're the only one who seems butthurt, as I find no issue with an employee getting deals on ammo. I imagine as an employee in the gun dept. he's gotten tons of deals on ammo and guns. He bragged to my buddy that he shoots 15,000rds a month. I don't begrudge that one bit. But you don't open a box in front of a customer, and when the customer asks for the product (that the store is in the business to selling stuff to customers), you say "I'm buying this" and toss the box under a counter. If you think this is ok, you should not work in retail. 

Also, if you take such offense of my posts, I might suggest the "ignore" feature. I wouldn't want to continue to trigger you with pithy tales of ammo scores.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am about at the point of being willing to push some old guy out of a wheelchair just to get some small rifle primers. Just kidding. With that said, I don't think that OP necessarily did anything wrong. I probably would have let the guy in the wheelchair have one of the 500 round 5.56 bricks though.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> Well aren't you a ray of sunshine, lol... And you have a lovely way of twisting words around to suit your narrative. Must be a lawyer, a politician, or main stream media news anchor? Just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. I guess getting you to write half a book in reply means I must have hit a feeling. Sorry, however -Next time you get a chance to knock a wheelchair bound disabled nun over to get ammo can you grab me soem 30-30 on the way to the floor?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> I might suggest the "ignore" feature. I wouldn't want to continue to trigger you with pithy (answers/wit/questions/etc).


I am going to steal that line


----------

